# Window Motor Burnt Out?



## MorrisMcD (Jun 26, 2005)

I got home Friday after work, and my front passenger window wouldnt roll up... I figure maybe the motor burnt out.. Not sure why.. It didnt show any signs of issues.. Just went out Friday without warning.. The only thing I can think is the heat here in Cincinnati killed it maybe?

Anyway.. Do any of you stereo freaks know how to pop the door panel off successfully without breaking clips, etc.. Have any pictures? I wanna jump into and start rippin it apart, but I figured I would consult you all for any advise first...

Any help would be greatly appreciated...
Peace!

*edit* Oh yea.. In case its any dif, I have a 2003 Spec V


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

MorrisMcD said:


> I got home Friday after work, and my front passenger window wouldnt roll up... I figure maybe the motor burnt out.. Not sure why.. It didnt show any signs of issues.. Just went out Friday without warning.. The only thing I can think is the heat here in Cincinnati killed it maybe?
> 
> Anyway.. Do any of you stereo freaks know how to pop the door panel off successfully without breaking clips, etc.. Have any pictures? I wanna jump into and start rippin it apart, but I figured I would consult you all for any advise first...
> 
> ...


alot of the times its not the window motor but its the switch when you get the door pannel off i dont kno how i drive a b14 but when you do get a test light and check out the switches first.


----------



## 240drifter (Jun 26, 2005)

MorrisMcD said:


> I got home Friday after work, and my front passenger window wouldnt roll up... I figure maybe the motor burnt out.. Not sure why.. It didnt show any signs of issues.. Just went out Friday without warning.. The only thing I can think is the heat here in Cincinnati killed it maybe?
> 
> Anyway.. Do any of you stereo freaks know how to pop the door panel off successfully without breaking clips, etc.. Have any pictures? I wanna jump into and start rippin it apart, but I figured I would consult you all for any advise first...
> 
> ...


It also might just be your sensor, you may just need to take it somewhere and they will fix it for fairly cheap price, take it to Autozone or Advance.....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The motor on my driver's side window went out too, real PITA. I haven't gotten around to fixing it because I don't want to have to rip off all my deadening.....


Anyway, use a screwdriver to pop off the ring around the chrome (or black) door handle and door lock, be careful here, there's a snap on the front and the back of this ring and they break easily

Use a screwdriver to pop the armrest up, you just need to slip the screwdriver under it and force it straight up, it should pop up. This is the piece that has the handle in it, not the piece with the power window/lock switches.

Now you should be able to pop up the piece that has all of the window and door lock switches on it, that just comes up really easily, and make sure you unplug all of the plugs on the backside of it

Now you should see 2 screws that were being hidden by the armrest, take those out. There's also one screw on the bottom of the door, just get down real low and you should be able to see it pretty easily on the very bottom flange of the door panel. There's also a little plastic "screw" at the front near the hinge, you can unscrew that lightly and it should come out pretty easily

Now just grab the bottom of the door panel and pull towards the center of the car, it should unsnap. Work your way up the door panel, unsnapping as you go, and when you get it completely unsnapped pick it up vertically and it should come off.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Once the panel's off you wonder why you have so many bussiness cards inside your door.


----------



## MorrisMcD (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.. Didnt notice them till now.. I started tearing it apart and got scared at all the cracking noises and put it back together.. lol

No breakage yet...

Get this though.. I called Nissan and my warranty is 3 years or 36000 miles.. I have 36550.. BULLSHIT!!! 

Anyway.. It doesnt work with the driver switch or the passenger switch and I hear a clicking when I push it.. Like a relay.. So I dont know if that helps any of you narrow it down.. 

The guy at Nissan did suggest its a sensor.. Would my symptoms follow with that theory? How would I replace it?

Thanks again for the replies.. I will def tear into it again with a little more confidence tomorrow...


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Most likely the window regulator is worn out, cable frayed or tangled up or some plastic part is broken. It looks like a metal track with a moving part connected with cables to a pulley. The pulley from the window regulator is attached to your window motor. Find the plug which leads to the window motor and disconnect it. Grab a voltmeter and test the plug for voltage while you try the window switch on your door panel (ignition on).


----------

